# Airport security



## linperez (Nov 14, 2015)

In light of recent world events, I'm wondering about airport security at Lisbon airport.


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

linperez said:


> In light of recent world events, I'm wondering about airport security at Lisbon airport.


Why


----------

